# Some Uber riders are wimps !



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

I love these generic reports that Uber sends drivers about how sensitive there riders are to how you deal with caution lights. My reply to them is buck up you wining sniffing wimps. In fact next time you see I am your driver just cancel. In over 17 thousand rides not one ticket or accident. Get someone else and good luck !


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

The angry &#128545; Cry of every deactivated driver
_"*In over 17 thousand rides not one ticket or accident*_
*4.98 rating 5 years 923 rider compliments"*


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> The angry &#128545; Cry of every deactivated driver
> _"*In over 17 thousand rides not one ticket or accident*_
> *4.98 rating 5 years 923 rider compliments"*
> View attachment 422152


It's not funny but funny. Every deactivation trend starts this way. Like a jaded ex on your door stop. Smh


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Cold Fusion said:


> The angry &#128545; Cry of every deactivated driver
> _"*In over 17 thousand rides not one ticket or accident*_
> *4.98 rating 5 years 923 rider compliments"*
> View attachment 422152


I was not deactivated.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> I was not deactivated.


 predictions are a foregone conclusion.
reminder: Uber ain't ur employer
and u ain't no employee.
The algorithm will snuff u
Just for fun.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

*Dude, they aren't "generic" - it's because you freaked out a rider enough that they reported you - I've never received one of those emails! &#129300;*


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> *Dude, they aren't "generic" - it's because you freaked out a rider enough that they reported you - I've never received one of those emails! &#129300;*


Sorry but you get the I bye


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

And what us ur behavior when u see a yellow light? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Cold Fusion said:


> predictions are a foregone conclusion.
> reminder: Uber ain't ur employer
> and u ain't no employee.
> The algorithm will snuff u
> ...


Another I



SHalester said:


> And what us ur behavior when u see a yellow light? Asking for a friend.


Like I remember every yellow light in 17000 rides. I treat them all differently as you should.


SHalester said:


> And what us ur behavior when u see a yellow light? Asking for a friend.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Like I remember every yellow light in 17000 rides. I treat them all differently as you should.


Uh huh. U know. Ur pax know. Hence the complaints. Or are they false complaints? Hum.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Trace back your earnings and see if they got a refund. The few complaints I have received will show this in the Fare Details and they were trying to get a free ride.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Uh huh. U know. Ur pax know. Hence the complaints. Or are they false complaints? Hum.


It was one complaint in 17000 rides !! Hello !!



Steven Ambrose said:


> Trace back your earnings and see if they got a refund. The few complaints I have received will show this in the Fare Details and they were trying to get a free ride.


To be honest I was simply venting. The timing on every traffic light is different. The fact I have never gotten a ticket speaks for itself. But really thanks for your reply. That is a very real possibility. But I'd really have to check every ride as I have no idea where it came from.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

You said ‘reports’. Details matter.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> *It was one complaint in 17000 rides !! Hello !!*


dude, u Illustrate how most Deactivation 
Posts start &#128077;
Follow by _"I'm meeting with a lawyer tomorrow"_
Funny shit &#128514;


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> Sorry but you get the I bye


Huh?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I got one in my first week, after spending a year here learning first.

Harden the **** Up riders! :smiles:






@Samman There's even a soy boy in there for you.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Caution lights? On your dash? Or street roadworks lights? And yes I agree with you some pax are sensitive weirdos. I used to get those generic warnings all the time in my 1st year now in my 4th I get one occasionally. It's usually bitter women or sensitive snowflakes.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> Caution lights? On your dash? Or street roadworks lights? And yes I agree with you some pax are sensitive weirdos. I used to get those generic warnings all the time in my 1st year now in my 4th I get one occasionally. It's usually bitter women or sensitive snowflakes.


I agree and I'm sure like me you get more complements about your safe driving. I'm a defensive driver and that means that at times you will have to swerve to avoid or apply breaks hard if cars, bikes, people and animals jump in your way. Instead of complaining they should be thanking you.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> A. I get more complements about my safe driving.
> B. I'm a defensive driver
> C. and that means that at times you will have to swerve to avoid or apply breaks hard if cars, bikes, people and animals jump in your way.
> D. Instead of complaining they should be thanking you.


Reads like you're practicing 
your defense at the GLH 
after Impending deactivation


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

1 in 17,000. Your not of this Earth. :roflmao:


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> 1 in 17,000. Your not of this Earth. :roflmao:


The pk


Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> 1 in 17,000. Your not of this Earth. :roflmao:


It's really not about the number I get as it is the spoiled Uber rider.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I know you are in CT but you're close to NY. In NY the yellow light means "speed up now to make the light"! Perhaps they were complaining you didn't speed up enough and got stuck at the light?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Well, I've only got just over 2000 rides. Zero complaints about running yellow/red lights. Maybe it's because I treat all yellow lights the same. To be fair, I guess I've got another 15K rides to get one.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Seamus said:


> I kn ow you are in CT but you're close to NY. In NY the yellow light means "speed up now to make the light"! Perhaps they were complaining you didn't speed up enough and got stuck at the light?


I'm from NJ and can confirm that is what the yellow lights mean!


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I know you are in CT but you're close to NY. In NY the yellow light means "speed up now to make the light"! Perhaps they were complaining you didn't speed up enough and got stuck at the light?


That used to be the case here, and so they put in red light cameras. If you go through after it hit red you got a ticket in the mail. So people sped up more to beat the red.

Now, they added speed sensors to those cameras. So if you beat the red, but you're speeding too much, you still get a ticket.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> The angry &#128545; Cry of every deactivated driver
> _"*In over 17 thousand rides not one ticket or accident*_
> *4.98 rating 5 years 923 rider compliments"*
> View attachment 422152


MANY
will Rejoice
When DiDi invades Ubers market.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

VanGuy said:


> That used to be the case here, and so they put in red light cameras. If you go through after it hit red you got a ticket in the mail. So people sped up more to beat the red.
> 
> Now, they added speed sensors to those cameras. So if you beat the red, but you're speeding too much, you still get a ticket.


Ok. I get red light cams. I get speed sensors. What I don't get is combining them into one. That just seems like a recipe for disaster (not just a way to get more revenue). &#128563;


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Ok. I get red light cams. I get speed sensors. What I don't get is combining them into one. That just seems like a recipe for disaster (not just a way to get more revenue). &#128563;


Basically they've used the big hammer. You will stop, or we will fine you. But our insurance is a government monopoly and it was swimming in red ink. They had a report commissioned on how to get to black and one of the big items was, issue more tickets for revenue.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

I have gotten 2 or 3 of them in last 3 years either mean someone wants you to go through them if you stop or somone wants you to stop if you go through them.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Seamus said:


> I know you are in CT but you're close to NY. In NY the yellow light means "speed up now to make the light"! Perhaps they were complaining you didn't speed up enough and got stuck at the light?


When that light goes red as long as 1 inch of your tire is over that white stop line you can and actually have to continue thru.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> I'm from NJ and can confirm that is what the yellow lights mean!


Same in the DMV.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

welikecamping said:


> Well, I've only got just over 2000 rides. Zero complaints about running yellow/red lights. Maybe it's because I treat all yellow lights the same. To be fair, I guess I've got another 15K rides to get one.


Do you even lizton. NO TICKETS in 17000 rides. The complaint is not that I broke the law and or ran a red light.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Do you even lizton. NO TICKETS in 17000 rides. The complaint is not that I broke the law and or ran a red light.


Threads on UP can often be like time itself as defined by The Dr. They kinda take on a life of their own.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Starting to see that.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> Starting to see that.


By post #212 it will be that you blew thru the light, hit a car, and the ambulance had to come for your pax.:roflmao:


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Seamus said:


> By post #212 it will be that you blew thru the light, hit a car, and the ambulance had to come for your pax.:roflmao:
> [/QUOTE
> LOL exactly.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> And what us ur behavior when u see a yellow light? Asking for a friend.


I never speed up to make the yellow with a pax in car. Even though we all do it on our free time, pax perception of this is driver taking unnecessary risk with their life.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> Do you even lizton. NO TICKETS in 17000 rides. The complaint is not that I broke the law and or ran a red light.


What is a lizton? Some sort of dance? Like the Lindy? Whatever. I don't dance, and I don't "lizton" whatever that is.

No, the complaint is that you scared the h-e-double hockey sticks out of someone by blazing through a yellow light -scared them bad enough that they made a comment about it. I didn't say anything about breaking the law. You are only lucky you haven't got a ticket. If I was a pax and you did that to me, dang right, 1-star and a complaint about dangerous driving.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> predictions are a foregone conclusion.
> reminder: Uber ain't ur employer
> and u ain't no employee.
> The algorithm will snuff u
> ...











"Look daddy everytime a bell rings an uber driver gets deactivated" &#128514;

I can't &#129318;‍♀


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> It was one complaint in 17000 rides !! Hello !!


1 complaints about a yellow light in 17k and you feel the need to start a thread about it? 
Hmmm



Jimmy44 said:


> It's really not about the number I get as it is the spoiled Uber rider.


Seems like it's more about the overly sensitive uber driver to me


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

SHalester said:


> And what us ur behavior when u see a yellow light? Asking for a friend.


The Albuquerque traffic light.
Green = Go
Yellow = Go faster
Red = Floor it


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

welikecamping said:


> What is a lizton? Some sort of dance? Like the Lindy? Whatever. I don't dance, and I don't "lizton" whatever that is.
> 
> No, the complaint is that you scared the h-e-double hockey sticks out of someone by blazing through a yellow light -scared them bad enough that they made a comment about it. I didn't say anything about breaking the law. You are only lucky you haven't got a ticket. If I was a pax and you did that to me, dang right, 1-star and a complaint about dangerous driving.


This guy set a record i


welikecamping said:


> What is a lizton? Some sort of dance? Like the Lindy? Whatever. I don't dance, and I don't "lizton" whatever that is.
> 
> No, the complaint is that you scared the h-e-double hockey sticks out of someone by blazing through a yellow light -scared them bad enough that they made a comment about it. I didn't say anything about breaking the law. You are only lucky you haven't got a ticket. If I was a pax and you did that to me, dang right, 1-star and a complaint about dangerous driving.





Rockocubs said:


> I have gotten 2 or 3 of them in last 3 years either mean someone wants you to go through them if you stop or somone wants you to stop if you go through them.


I agree.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> I love these generic reports that Uber sends drivers about how sensitive there riders are to how you deal with caution lights. My reply to them is buck up you wining sniffing wimps. In fact next time you see I am your driver just cancel. In over 17 thousand rides not one ticket or accident. Get someone else and good luck !


Sometimes you do everything right but pax wants a free ride (refund). Imagine that.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> *Some Uber riders are wimps !*


I worry about the ones who are Hefty Hefty Hefty!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

IR12 said:


> Sometimes you do everything right but pax wants a free ride (refund). Imagine that.


You nailed it !


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Huh?


Original Poster is putting you on iggies.



The queen &#128120; said:


> Same in the DMV.


Washington Metropolitan Area:

Green-stop
Yellow-start through the intersection, suddenly stop so that you get rear-ended so that you can help make a lawyer rich
Red-If you don't get rear-ended, just go through the light but make the guy who did not hit you pay for it because now he has to wait a whole cycle.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> I worry about the ones who are Hefty Hefty Hefty!





Another Uber Driver said:


> Original Poster is putting you on iggies.
> 
> Washington Metropolitan Area:
> 
> ...


Actually stopping in the middle is the most dangerous.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Actually stopping in the middle is the most dangerous.


They stop in the middle of the street, here, all the time. They also drive two miles per hour.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> I love these generic reports that Uber sends drivers about how sensitive there riders are to how you deal with caution lights. My reply to them is buck up you wining sniffing wimps. In fact next time you see I am your driver just cancel. In over 17 thousand rides not one ticket or accident. Get someone else and good luck !


A lot of pax don't know what a lot of road laws are. I went through a fresh yellow light a while ago and the girl pax sad "oh, wow I hope there are no cops around - you went through a yellow light!". Before I could educate her, her boyfriend chimed in with, "yellow means hit the gas". He got it, and he was the account holder so there was nothing more to be said.

Depending on who is in the car, I will sometimes not do a left turn on a red light from a one-way street into another one way for example. You never know who knows the law and who doesn't. Another time I was a pax in a pool ride and the other pax, who was a foreigner, questioned the driver for turning right on a red.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> They stop in the middle of the street, here, all the time. They also drive two miles per hour.


Sounds like a fun place to drive.



The Gift of Fish said:


> A lot of pax don't know what a lot of road laws are. I went through a fresh yellow light a while ago and the girl pax sad "oh, wow I hope there are no cops around - you went through a yellow light!". Before I could educate her, her boyfriend chimed in with, "yellow means hit the gas". He got it, and he was the account holder so there was nothing more to be said.
> 
> Depending on who is in the car, I will sometimes not do a left turn on a red light from a one-way street into another one way for example. You never know who knows the law and who doesn't. Another time I was a pax in a pool ride and the other pax, who was a foreigner, questioned the driver for turning right on a red.


Man your riders really pay attention. Most of mine have there face burried in there smart phone or are talking on it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Man your riders really pay attention. Most of mine have there face burried in there smart phone or are talking on it.


Yes, 99% are buried in their phone. This young gal and her boyfriend were talkers, though.

I wish all pax were buried in their phone. Then none of us would get the kind of reports you mention that you receive.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Yes, 99% are buried in their phone. This young gal and her boyfriend were talkers, though.


Yes I do get riders like that as well. I prefer the ones who are into there phones and don't try to be your Copilot.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Yes I do get riders like that as well. I prefer the ones who are into there phones and don't try to be your Copilot.


I'll talk if pax is an attractive female of appropriate age. Otherwise I'll try to shut them down asap.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Original Poster is putting you on iggies.
> 
> Washington Metropolitan Area:
> 
> ...


California 
You best stop if you're not sure how light is timed. There are cameras at nearly every light & if you stop but your front end is 1/8" on/near crosswalk, that's a $450.00 ticket &#127915; plus a point. By the time they send ticket clearly showing your face, plate you're gonna find a $10.00 ride isn't worth it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Original Poster is putting you on iggies.


Oh...nice...&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Yes, 99% are buried in their phone. This young gal and her boyfriend were talkers, though.
> 
> I wish all pax were buried in their phone. Then none of us would get the kind of reports you mention that you receive.


Good point I agree.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

snap their neck like a twig then flex in front of your dashcam. Dispatch of the corpse and head to your next victim,

Its time we took matters into our own hands.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> snap their neck like a twig then flex in front of your dashcam. Dispatch of the corpse and head to your next victim,
> 
> Its time we took matters into our own hands.


Sometimes humor is the best way to deal with the frustrations we feel as drivers. Clearly you're joking because we don't condone/advocate violence here.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> *Dude, they aren't "generic" - it's because you freaked out a rider enough that they reported you - I've never received one of those emails! &#129300;*


I got one of those generic warnings. And yes, they are generic. Pre-written, canned mass mailings that only say, " we are reminding you... "

This one was that some pax are sensitive to sudden acceleration and braking, and that good drivers are mindful of a smooth ride.

The joke? I haven't driven in a week because of health. First day back, a trip to airport, rush hour traffic. I have plenty of distance between me and the car ahead until a Lexus swoops into the space and slams his brakes! I hit my brakes so hard I skidded(did skid? Skud?) PAX dropped his cell on the floor.

He gave me 1* and complained about my driving!



welikecamping said:


> Well, I've only got just over 2000 rides. Zero complaints about running yellow/red lights. Maybe it's because I treat all yellow lights the same. To be fair, I guess I've got another 15K rides to get one.


i had a pax comment once about how I rolled a stop sign. Next Stop sign I came to a definite complete stop, rolled 2 inches, and stopped again. Said, "There, I made up for the last one"

he laughed his a$$ off the rest of the trip.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

OldUncleDave said:


> I got one of those generic warnings. And yes, they are generic. Pre-written, canned mass mailings that only say, " we are reminding you... "
> 
> This one was that some pax are sensitive to sudden acceleration and braking, and that good drivers are mindful of a smooth ride.
> 
> ...


I remembered the sensitive part thus the wimp reference. I hear you about the 1 for hard breaking. They don't realize you saved them from possible injury. You seem like a defensive driver as am I. My definition of a 5 star ride is getting them from point A to point B safely.


----------



## Kgauthier (Feb 8, 2019)

My son, who just started driving for uber, got his first 4* with a note that said the person was nervous when he went through a yellow light. He actually said that he appreciated the feedback, as he does need to be more careful. 
That's my boy :winking:


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SHalester said:


> And what us ur behavior when u see a yellow light? Asking for a friend.


The idea is that if you can safely stop, you do. If you can't, you don't. I do also take into account the chance of being rearended, which is not a small thing, even though it wouldn't be "my fault". In practise, there are times you can stop safely, but it will require decelerating a bit quicker than is comfortable for the pax.

Unfortunately because of this the pax may be upset either way.

Uber seems to look at HOW MANY reports you have, not the % of rides. So the more rides you have, the more likely you are to be deactivated for having 2, 3, 6, 10, whatever the threshold is for a particular complaint.



Jimmy44 said:


> When that light goes red as long as 1 inch of your tire is over that white stop line you can and actually have to continue thru.


Where did you get this from?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

OldUncleDave said:


> I got one of those generic warnings. And yes, they are generic. Pre-written, canned mass mailings that only say, " we are reminding you... "
> 
> This one was that some pax are sensitive to sudden acceleration and braking, and that good drivers are mindful of a smooth ride.
> 
> ...


I guess I was referring to the emails not being "generic" as in, that's not one of the emails they spam out to everyone for no reason. They are definitely pre-written form messages, as are 99.9% of the other messages we get for reasons good, bad, or neutral.

I've had that happen with cars creating a dangerous situation. One time I had to stop short (wasn't quite a full slam) when a girl was puttied on mascara in my back seat. She probably got mascara on her face and let out a loud huff. I'm pretty sure she didn't poke herself in the eye because I think she gave me four stars as a new four star appeared that day (but, of course, with no reason chosen). &#129315;

I think most pax are "forgiving" when it comes to defensive/avoidance maneuvers, but it really only takes one...it's all part of the gig. &#128513;


----------



## ExtraMoneyUber (Oct 25, 2017)

Seamus said:


> By post #212 it will be that you blew thru the light, hit a car, and the ambulance had to come for your pax.:roflmao:


Wait really? No wonder he was reported!

:wink:


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The idea is that if you can safely stop, you do. If you can't, you don't. I do also take into account the chance of being rearended, which is not a small thing, even though it wouldn't be "my fault". In practise, there are times you can stop safely, but it will require decelerating a bit quicker than is comfortable for the pax.
> 
> Unfortunately because of this the pax may be upset either way.
> 
> ...


I just k


Fuzzyelvis said:


> The idea is that if you can safely stop, you do. If you can't, you don't. I do also take into account the chance of being rearended, which is not a small thing, even though it wouldn't be "my fault". In practise, there are times you can stop safely, but it will require decelerating a bit quicker than is comfortable for the pax.
> 
> Unfortunately because of this the pax may be upset either way.
> 
> ...


The Law


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> It was one complaint in 17000 rides !! Hello !!
> 
> 
> To be honest I was simply venting. The timing on every traffic light is different. The fact I have never gotten a ticket speaks for itself. But really thanks for your reply. That is a very real possibility. But I'd really have to check every ride as I have no idea where it came from.


The yellow light timing is 1.5seconds for every 10 mph of speed limit. It is very predictable.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Kevin Kargel said:


> The yellow light timing is 1.5seconds for every 10 mph of speed limit. It is very predictable.


Why do you have to go and be so logical? &#128521;


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

The latest trend in smart lights is speed sensors that make the light turn red if you are speeding. I haven't decided but I think I like that one.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Kevin Kargel said:


> The yellow light timing is 1.5seconds for every 10 mph of speed limit. It is very predictable.


First I have my doubts about that. 2nd how is that useful do a driver ?



Kevin Kargel said:


> The latest trend in smart lights is speed sensors that make the light turn red if you are speeding. I haven't decided but I think I like that one.


Please explain that one ?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> First I have my doubts about that. 2nd how is that useful do a driver ?


It is useful to a driver because you can predict in advance how long a yellow light will last.

The Federal Highway Administration's Manual on Uniform Traffic Control Devices provides guidance that the yellow interval be between three and six seconds without tying the requirement to specific approach velocities. That said, anything falling below the yellow times shown here should be considered as a potential short yellow light.

25 MPH -- 3.0 Seconds
30 MPH -- 3.5 Seconds
35 MPH -- 4.0 Seconds
40 MPH -- 4.5 Seconds
45 MPH -- 5.0 Seconds
50 MPH -- 5.5 Seconds
55 MPH -- 6.0 Seconds










> Please explain that one ?


In cities using the smart lights for traffic flow control when it sees you approaching a traffic light at over the posted speed limit the light will turn red to slow you down. The theory is that over time drivers will learn that they lose time by speeding and that travelling at the speed limit is the fastest way to get through the city. Sort of automatic speed limiting.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Kevin Kargel said:


> It is useful to a driver because you can predict in advance how long a yellow light will last.
> 
> The Federal Highway Administration's Manual on Uniform Traffic Control Devices provides guidance that the yellow interval be between three and six seconds without tying the requirement to specific approach velocities. That said, anything falling below the yellow times shown here should be considered as a potential short yellow light.
> 
> ...


To a certain extent but there is still that human factor that has to calculate. How about a timer or caution lite flashing or turning a darker shade of yellow with one second left.
The one with lite turning red for a speeder would foul up other cars coming in different directions or behind the speeder.


----------

